

"It was working yesterday, I swear" - BlackJack
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/104900/27757

======
watmough
My favorite example of this was some code that would always fail in
production, but test out fine for devs.

Turned out the developer had used static variables to communicate between runs
of dynamically loaded modules, which sadly, you get different sets of when you
are loaded onto multiple processors in the _production_ environment, versus
single instance testing by the dev concerned.

------
kubindurion
sometimes you get this illusion, but

the case is always the same - it wasn't working properly yesterday ;p

